# Impacted stool??



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Haveone ever suffer from impacted stool? And how can you tell if it is that or plan old constipation? Thx


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I was impacted one time. It was AWEFUL. From my experience, when you are impacted it is much much more painful than constipation. I had SEVERE stomach cramps. I was at work when they started and they were going to call the ambulance. I was in so much pain I couldn't move and I was crying. There was also no relief. When I've been constipated it was off and on pain. I ended up going to a clinic and the doctor stuck his finger in the (I call it my "exit only") and said "Yep, you're impacted". He told me to go to the store and get an enema to see if that would work. Well, I went straight to the store and I had to use their restroom. I guess by him sticking his finger in there that that caused it to move and boy did it come out. I hate to be gross, but I have never seen poop that big. I thought to myself, no wonder I thought I was dieing. Sorry for the long story, but the main difference for me in impacted and constipation was the constant pain and the extreme amount of pain. Are you feeling that?


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't feel quite that bad. No stomach cramps. But I just called my doctor and told me to drink that citrate stuff. I'm still waiting for it to work. Thx for the reply.


----------



## Glamourpuss (Feb 2, 2005)

HiWhat exactly is 'impacted stool', I don't mean to sound silly but I've never heard of that term before, thanks a lot.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually where the stool is stuck to the point it needs help getting out (will not come out on its own, so may need an enema or other thing to get it extracted) http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000230.htm has some good info on this.K.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Impacted stool is basically feces pressed so tightly in the intestines that it can not be evacuated. It hurts extremely bad.


----------



## Glamourpuss (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks a lot for the repliesI sometimes have to manually pull out some of my stools (sorry that sounds so disgusting) so perhaps thats what I get too.my muscles don't work very well and I have rectal prolapse so passing stool is generally a problem


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Glamourpuss,I have to do that too. I am embarrassed to admit it. I had surgery for a rectal prolapse, but the stool still won't pass out on its own. I even drink glass after glass of Miralax and take Zelnorm, but it just fragments or won't move out at all. After a few days, it starts to ferment so I have to do a Fleet enema and it's completely liquid so there's no reason for it to not come through.My surgeon thinks I may need another surgery. I'd like the whole dang-blasted thing removed, personally. I can't work (I just lost my job) because I'm sick and my medical future is uncertain. I'd like to get my life back together ASAP.


----------



## Glamourpuss (Feb 2, 2005)

I really understand where you're coming from and I am so sorry that you are going through this. I am signed off sick by my doctor just now and I've been told by work that I might lose my job if I keep being off so often. I see where they are coming from but what can I do. I have already changed from a 5 day week to a 3 day week but I can't even work that just now. I have depression to and that sets me back aswell.I am on the waiting list for biofeedback treatment, has this ever been mentioned to you? My muscles seem to tense when I think I am telling them to loosen and this makes passing stool close to impossible and therefore I strain - this has caused the prolapse. Biofeedback is meant to retrain the muscles so when you are telling them to loosen they respond correctly. Perhaps the same treatment would be beneficial to you? Might be worth mentioning to your doctor if nobody has suggested it to you so far.If you ever want to chat please feel free to get in touch through the e-mail contact facility on this site.x


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Wow, after reading these posts, I wonder what is wrong with me. After nearly two years of chronic "D" and taking meds 2 or 3 times a day to keep the "D" under control, suddenly and I mean suddenly I have "C". I haven't had a BM in 7 days. I called my gastro doc and he advised Citracel until I have a BM. I have done this for two days and nothing. Strangely, I have no pain or cramps, but how long can this stuff stay in the system. I have called his office again to see if I can do a Fleet Enema.A couple of days ago I did the glycerine sypository, and nothing came out but a pebble and some gas. I am really frightened about this. Does regular constipation do this for days and days?I appreciate any input you can give me.Thank you.


----------



## brwndot (Nov 17, 2004)

Charbeaner, I'm in the same boat right now. I have IBS-c/d and suspect that if I take Miralax it will cause intense cramping. I think I'll have to do it though, because I don't think I can fit anymore food in my body without getting sick. Tried glycerin suppositories two days in a row with no results. Just took a stool softener (12-72 horus for it to kick in) but I'm very anxious. If tried something else and had results please let me know. I'm not looking forward to the attack I know is in store for me.


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm starting to wonder if I have something like this. Usually when I go only little pebbles come out and I can feel everything else right at the end but it doesn't come. So last night I decided to take some milk of magensia to clear me out, and then start taking Miralax again. But when I took it it seems as tho barely anything is coming out as it did last time I took it. Kinda gross, sorry. I can feel the pressure right at my lower back like there is something there. But again nothing comes. Can you get an xray or anything like that to find out what's going on. I'm just confused as to why I'm having problems cuz I'm not even sure if it's IBS that I have. I don't get sick because of food or anything like that. Just bloated and pain because it's not coming out. Thanks


----------



## IBSCF (Feb 25, 2005)

Not sure if this post comes a little late. I too have experienced impaction pain, perhaps to the extreme. I was hospitalized a few years ago for it, but at the time neither I nor the hospital knew it.The pain progressed over the week (can't remember how long since last BM at the time).I do know that I didn't go at all during that week. Thinking about it now since having been diagnosed with IBS-C it makes sense.The pain started off very localized in the right mid abdomen, but by weeks end the entire right side hurt so much I couldn't stand up. The ride to the hospital was unbearable. Any dip in road or bump and I could feel my internal organs jostling around inside me. It felt like I was being ripped apart from the inside.Among threatening surgery (for what they didn't know), pumping me full of antibiotics (for what they didn't know), and running a miriad of diagnostic tests, they also gave me stool softeners, which after 4 days slowly started to work.These days I take Metamucil every day, and if I ever begin to feel the hardened internal pain that only impaction can cause, I voluntarily take the Phosphate solution the Gastro prescribes before any lower gi tests, for a full cleansing. Guaranteed to work!


----------

